# How many billable hours do you have a day on average



## City Wide (Mar 15, 2011)

How many billable hours do you have a day on average Flat rate or T&M andhow does your boss pay you by the hour or by the billable hour


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Spammy mcspammerton??? Is that you

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Industry standard is 50-70% efficiency for billable hours. (4 - 5.5 hrs.) Of course, this is averaged. Somedays you may have 3 and other days you may have 9. Overall, it does fall within the averages stated above.

If you can get 75% consistently, you are doing very well compared to the average. :thumbup:


----------



## Walt (Mar 12, 2011)

not enough yet, as you can see by the times i post.. but i am on vacation in south carolina now, so its all good...


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

24. 

It takes creative paperwork.....


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Right now?

As many as I can work. The best month in two tears (typo, but I think it fits:laughing


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

.443 right now... I'm killin' it.


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

60 percent of day is good average ,somedays more somedays down to 30 percent. This goes back to dispatch and scheduling ,wife's pretty good at it she knows it cost money to drive


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

ISNT BILLABLE HOURS A T&M THING....... how about just ask how many calls a day and what is the average call..thats a little more *flat rate*......and more sophisticated in my book:laughing:.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

City Wide said:


> How many billable hours do you have a day on average Flat rate or T&M andhow does your boss pay you by the hour or by the billable hour


 I'm either T&M or I'll give you a budget not to exceed.

I have 3 employees and I strap on a tool or two and Bibs every once in awhile.

My guys have been averaging 36 hours per week since the 'Bubble Burst'.

Before that, if MS Excel is to be believed, they were averaging 62 hours per week.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

All of them! :whistling2:


----------



## poptop (Mar 17, 2011)

would it be illegal to pay only billable hours and not travel time between jobs?????


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

poptop said:


> would it be illegal to pay only billable hours and not travel time between jobs?????


Intro please


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

poptop said:


> would it be illegal to pay only billable hours and not travel time between jobs?????


It would not be illegal.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

PlumbCrazy said:


> It would not be illegal.


My boss does it, it is very illegal and sucks the big one


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Plumber Patt, how is it illegal? People work piece-meal, and that is not illegal. Sales persons work on commission exclusively. As long as it averages out at minimum wage, I cannot see where it is illegal. Even below minimum wage, not certain it could be deemed 'illegal.'


----------



## poptop (Mar 17, 2011)

check the federal labor act travel between jobs is compensable. for hourly workers.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

poptop said:


> check the federal labor act travel between jobs is compensable. for hourly workers.


For hourly workers, yes. But, there is a way around it. I can pay you $20./hr. for a billable plumbing work and pay you minimum wage for travel time if you want to get nitpicky. Or, I can pay you $30./hr. for all billable work.

If an employer is not paying travel, I would assume the rate per billable hour would be higher to compensate. If it isn't and you are working under those conditions, it's time to look for another job.

When looking at compensation, it's better to look at the big picture rather than an hourly rate and worrying about what hours are covered. As an employer, I would think this would have been discussed prior to you accepting the job. To whine about it after the fact is ridiculous IMO. You accepted the terms, did you not?


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

At first the terms were a set rate per billable hour, and then travel pay at a lower rate... And those are the terms I accepted when I started, then 3 months after I started they decided to change up the entire pay structure of the whole company and now your billable hour is no longer a fixed rate, it is 100% based on how efficient you are, so your rate fluctuates


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Plumber patt said:


> At first the terms were a set rate per billable hour, and then travel pay at a lower rate... And those are the terms I accepted when I started, then 3 months after I started they decided to change up the entire pay structure of the whole company and now your billable hour is no longer a fixed rate, *it is 100% based on how efficient you are*, so your rate fluctuates


:thumbup: So you are saying when you have a "Bad Day" you are compensated accordingly? I LIKE IT, Thanks for the idea. :thumbup:


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Pipe Rat said:


> :thumbup: So you are saying when you have a "Bad Day" you are compensated accordingly? I LIKE IT, Thanks for the idea. :thumbup:


no im saying when you have a bad day you are definitely sh!t outta luck, and for someone like me who drives 50kms each way to work in my dodge ram 4x4, having a bad day is definitely a bad thing seeing as in that case it ends up costing money to come to work.... no good


----------

